# Hallo an alle!



## Timmi_tool (18 Feb. 2012)

Ich bin nicht ganz neu, habe aber das Problem, dass ich nicht jede Woche einmal online bin. Daher bekomme ich immer die Mitteilung, dass ich bald "rausgeschmissen" werde. Hoffe, dass wird nicht zu streng gehandhabt.
:thumbup:
Viele Grüße
T.


----------



## Katzun (18 Feb. 2012)

Herzlich willkommen bei uns:thumbup:


----------



## General (18 Feb. 2012)

Und weiterhin viel Spaß auf CB


----------

